

Simple Rules for Better Jury Selection - jonp
http://www.astcweb.org/public/publication/article.cfm/1/22/1/16-Simple-Rules-for-Better-Jury-Selection

======
balding_n_tired
"It is also in part a matter of tone: don't condescend."

"When you are picking a jury, remember that you are dealing with herd
animals."

I'm certainly glad we cleared that up.

I'll remark that in the District of Columbia courts the voir dire is conducted
so that only judge and attorneys can hear the prospective juror's answers.

